# House 4/6/09



## Chikky (Apr 7, 2009)

Did anyone else watch this? 

SPOILERS AHEAD













Holy crap! I never saw that coming, not did I even hear anything about it (online or otherwise). I had a horrible Sunday, then settled in to watch House and BAM. Kutner kills himself. He was my favorite "new" team member. I understand how real life is kind of like what happened; you just don't know sometimes what happened. But it was so sad. It had throwbacks to the Amber episode last season. Sheesh. 24 was a freaking fairlytale after watching this episode.


----------



## Makeup Emporium (Apr 7, 2009)

Did NOT see that coming either.  He was always the happy go lucky one.  maybe he wanted off the show for some reason??  Otherwise they definitely should have kept him; he adds that extra bit of humour!


----------



## trendoid (Apr 7, 2009)

I really didn't see that coming. If someone had to die, it should have been Thirteen. Ugh.


----------



## Kinderwhore (Apr 7, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Makeup Emporium* 

 
_maybe he wanted off the show for some reason?_

 
Yeah, Kal Penn is off to work for the Obama administration (really!).


----------



## Frosting (Apr 8, 2009)

I knew Kal Penn was leaving the show to work at the White House, but this was such a lame way to handle it. I love this show, but that was some lazy, crappy writing.


----------



## mizuki~ (Apr 8, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Frosting* 

 
_I knew Kal Penn was leaving the show to work at the White House, but this was such a lame way to handle it. I love this show, but that was some lazy, crappy writing._

 
ITA..it was soo stupid! And apparently, those were really his legs when they found his body..WTH?? if he was still on set why didn't they at least show his face 1 last time instead of cutting his character off just like that? Blah


----------



## MissAlly (Apr 8, 2009)

Totally bogus.


----------



## leenybeeny (Apr 8, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Frosting* 

 
_I knew Kal Penn was leaving the show to work at the White House, but this was such a lame way to handle it. I love this show, but that was some lazy, crappy writing._

 
I agree.. it was too fast without any buildup.. I would have loved to see one last scene with him being his happy self.  I am so sad... I love Kal Penn.  I guess he is off to bigger and better.  I hope he does well!


----------

